# Is it time to send people to the PINE?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well since I was gone for a bit....it seems nobody stepped up and ran the Distance Shoot in my absence :doh:

So what do we think....is it time to bring it back? Who is interested in getting set down? I have no issues running it every week just like in the past....Vegas rounds...then 5 Spot if we aren't worn out by then.....

But I will not run it with limited numbers of shooters......so if we are going to do it. We must have shooters......Chewies are welcome. If you can't make it to the range and can only shoot 15 yds...or 11 yds at home. Then shoot what ya got. Just be honest and only count your INSIDE out arrows as Xs if your shooting 20 some odd Xs to make it fair. I know there will be weeks when I will only be able to turn in a 10 yd score. But there is no reason to not turn in a score every week. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

As long as you aren't afraid of splinters I'm game


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Green Goblin and PI have just about made me splinter proof.... :zip:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Hows this work? Im in....

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shoot a Vegas round counting the X as an 11....PM me the scores by end. So if you shoot X, 10, X in the 1st end your score would be a 32.

So it would be 32 33 31 32 33 33 33 32 32 33 

Sit back and enjoy :wink:

Scores would be due by a certain day. When the shoot starts....low score every end gets sent to the Pine....but I don't always start with the 1st end :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

This was funner than heck a few years back! Going to the 'pine' did involve getting early cookies...and leaving the crumbs for those that went to the pine last, hahahaha.
Whatever happened to Randolph Scott? AND...OBT?


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Shoot a Vegas round counting the X as an 11....PM me the scores by end. So if you shoot X, 10, X in the 1st end your score would be a 32.
> 
> So it would be 32 33 31 32 33 33 33 32 32 33
> 
> ...


Well.... Count me in. I'm always good for at least 5-6 rounds a week. No reason I can't turn one in weekly. 

Ready for another chi-town beat down? :wink:

B~


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

field14 said:


> This was funner than heck a few years back! Going to the 'pine' did involve getting early cookies...and leaving the crumbs for those that went to the pine last, hahahaha.
> Whatever happened to Randolph Scott? AND...OBT?


What the heck is an obt. Sounds like a femine product Worse yet from the south


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LOL don't make me wake up X Hunter.....

F14 who the heck is Randolph Scott :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> What the heck is an obt. Sounds like a femine product Worse yet from the south


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Can I use the 338 Lapua...I'll keep it at 300yds. That'll be like a little disadvantage for me, since it's smaller than NFAA legal size, and it's just starting to stabilize at 300yds. Now 500yds could be a real advantage to me...LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

When you thinking about starting?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Count me in BH. I need a reason to shoot more. I'm already shooting 5-spot & FITA 3-spot so why not add another scoring format to confuse me? LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> When you thinking about starting?


Don't know yet....probably in a couple weeks I guess. 




hdracer said:


> Count me in BH. I need a reason to shoot more. I'm already shooting 5-spot & FITA 3-spot so why not add another scoring format to confuse me? LOL


How is that gonna happen? :noidea: your already scoring it. Just count the X as an 11 instead. You don't even need to shoot another round. It is very easy to score a FITA round and Vegas or LAS round at the same time :wink: Do it all the time.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't know yet....probably in a couple weeks I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really??!! I had no idea you could score both ways on the same face at the same time...:wink:...my sarcasm is lost on some people some times...LOL..:rofl:...thanks for straightening me out, BH.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Really??!! I had no idea you could score both ways on the same face at the same time...:wink:...my sarcasm is lost on some people some times...LOL..:rofl:...thanks for straightening me out, BH.


Mine got lost also :wink: 

That clarification was more for others as scoring questions are gonna come...nip em in the butt now :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Were in, bring it on!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It will be brought.....

Now the question is are you gonna keep em out of the red? :zip:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Im in!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Im in!!!


Wow....you really have the bug again? 

What bow are you shooting now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wow....you really have the bug again?
> 
> What bow are you shooting now?
> 
> ...


I am shooting a Hoyt UltraElite, CX arrows & a Tuner rest... All with a healthy coating of PI. Shoots pretty well I must say.... Vegas 300 today and a decent field half 

Now what I will be shooting in the future.... Only the shadow knows


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> LOL don't make me wake up X Hunter.....
> 
> F14 who the heck is Randolph Scott :noidea:


Hey!!!! I heard my name..... I like the sound of this game...... Can I play too??


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hornet, certainly you jest? But, for those of you who don't know who Randolph Scott was, here is a link that will tell about him and his career:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randolph_Scott 

And for a bit of his movie prowess:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJlD5roDqNw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88ii38XVvMM for a full length movie.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

im in just let me know it starts


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> It will be brought.....
> 
> Now the question is are you gonna keep em out of the red? :zip:
> 
> ...


HAHA, line cutting reds maybe


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Im in!!!


Who will we see next?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW. This is gonna be fun. Count me in for sure.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hey!!!! I heard my name..... I like the sound of this game...... Can I play too??



Are you gonna be able to find time to shoot between runs to the store for pickles and ice cream? :noidea: No shooting 2 ends a day....all rounds must be shot back to back. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Hornet, certainly you jest? But, for those of you who don't know who Randolph Scott was, here is a link that will tell about him and his career:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randolph_Scott
> 
> ...


No....no I am not joking. Never much of an old school cowboy movie fan...or old movie fan. I am sure my mom knows who is. But since stopped making movies 12 years before I was born.....our paths never crossed :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I am shooting a Hoyt UltraElite, CX arrows & a Tuner rest... All with a healthy coating of PI. Shoots pretty well I must say.... Vegas 300 today and a decent field half
> 
> Now what I will be shooting in the future.... Only the shadow knows


The shadow knows that if your gonna change in the future it better be to a current model......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> HAHA, line cutting reds maybe



Yep...there are two lines in the strawberry patch. :zip:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Pine?
I say we skip the pine and go straight to rough cut green poison sumac...... It will provide more motivation to stay up right and much greater entertainment for those of us with skiiiiills!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmmm, I remember this thing a few years back. I will grab the pressure washer to knock the dust off of the best bow ever, 2006 ultra elite!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So when do we want to start? Next week or the week after?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Anytime is fine with me. Next week would be good. Give me time to figure out which end of the bow to point at the target. Too much crap happened at the end of the year for me to shoot much...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Next week would get my vote. Unfortunately I have a couple of funerals I have to go to this weekend and wouldn't be able to get a round in.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> Next week would get my vote. Unfortunately I have a *couple of funerals* I have to go to this weekend and wouldn't be able to get a round in.


Seems like that is going around...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> What the heck is an obt. Sounds like a femine product Worse yet from the south


treeman you been here since 05 and don't know who OBT is??? 
the One Bow Tie is/was a legend...still is. his posts had people scratching their heads trying to figure out what he was talking about...you had to have the decoder ring to figure it out. didn't know him and half (more than half) the time i had no idea what he was talking about...but i enjoyed his posts anyway.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> No....no I am not joking. Never much of an old school cowboy movie fan...or old movie fan. I am sure my mom knows who is. But since stopped making movies 12 years before I was born.....our paths never crossed :chortle:


surely you've seen the movie, "Blazing Saddles" where the folks in the town of Rock Ridge revered the name of RANDOLPH SCOTT!!??
as i'm typing this i'm watching Dish network Encore western channel. the movie, "Decision at Sundown" stars RANDOLPH SCOTT!! 
you really need to get Dish so you can catch up on the genre of classic westerns.  it'll broaden your eddiekasion.

btw, got my shoulder bummed up so i'm off of shooting for a couple weeks at least.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

carlosii said:


> treeman you been here since 05 and don't know who OBT is???
> the One Bow Tie is/was a legend...still is. his posts had people scratching their heads trying to figure out what he was talking about...you had to have the decoder ring to figure it out. didn't know him and half (more than half) the time i had no idea what he was talking about...but i enjoyed his posts anyway.


Trust me TreeMonkey knows full well who OBT "is". :boink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> treeman you been here since 05 and don't know who OBT is???
> the One Bow Tie is/was a legend...still is. his posts had people scratching their heads trying to figure out what he was talking about...you had to have the decoder ring to figure it out. didn't know him and half (more than half) the time i had no idea what he was talking about...but i enjoyed his posts anyway.


He knows.......... OBT is Treemans daddy.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It hit our church hard this week. We lost 3 in 24hrs.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> treeman you been here since 05 and don't know who OBT is???
> the One Bow Tie is/was a legend...still is. his posts had people scratching their heads trying to figure out what he was talking about...you had to have the decoder ring to figure it out. didn't know him and half (more than half) the time i had no idea what he was talking about...but i enjoyed his posts anyway.


legend my arse do miss the old freak tho.
I was joking I used to live about 10 miles down the road from him/
As for his post I think we was 75% amish with the grammar he used.great guy and it was alot of fun shooting at the barn.
wonder if he is still playing with balls


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> It hit our church hard this week. We lost 3 in 24hrs.


sorry to here that spoon


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> He knows.......... OBT is Treemans daddy.


I cant say that too you cause you are way too short to come from him/


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My day to run the shoot may very....but I am thinking Wed or Thurs probably. How about scores in by 2:00 on Wed....that's East Coast time for you guys on the other side of the country. :wink:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm in on this. Will get a few more from my club to join in too.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> It hit our church hard this week. We lost 3 in 24hrs.


Man, that's rough. Prayers sent to all...




Brown Hornet said:


> My day to run the shoot may very....but I am thinking Wed or Thurs probably. How about scores in by 2:00 on Wed....that's East Coast time for you guys on the other side of the country. :wink:


That's cool. Guess I'd better get the bow out this weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> I'm in on this. Will get a few more from my club to join in too.


Good to hear....I am sure that dbjac and your Vegas champ will be turning in a few scores as well :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Don't worry, found it :dj:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> LOL don't make me wake up X Hunter.....
> 
> F14 who the heck is Randolph Scott :noidea:


Movie Actor...anything from drama to Westerns...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJlD5roDqNw 

Full length movie from 1955..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y53fqr2PAA 

T


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know...you already explained all that with a previous post. We have moved on from the old movies though. :wink:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

So what was the final verdict on this...? when do we start, what round we shootin, and when do we turn in....

B~


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> So what was the final verdict on this...? when do we start, what round we shootin, and when do we turn in....
> 
> B~


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1924454 :thumb:


----------

